# Aloe juice for upset tummy



## Sadie4 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sometimes Bella goes out and eats grass, and then throws up bile. I know that can be a sign of an empty stomach, and I spoke to the vet tech, yesterday, after Bella's grooming, and she suggested feeding her small amounts of food through out the day, which I have been doing.

The problem is, I'm at work 3 days a week, and it seems she waits till I get home to eat, any more food through out the day, sometimes she will eat for my husband. ( Bella is 6yrs old, and we rehomed her last October, and she is very attached to me, even though, while I'm at work, he walks her and looks after her).

Also, she will drink and drink, and sometimes will vomit the water. Vet techs suggestion was to put ice cube in her dish, so she can't drink too quickly.

One other thing she suggested to try, that can calm Bella's tummy, was a small shot glass of aloe juice. It's a holistic approach.

Has anyone ever used the aloe juice?
We have a vet appointment on Monday, but I prefer not to use drugs if I don't have to!


----------

